

FCC chairman mocks industry claims that customers don’t need faster Internet - somethingnew
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/01/fcc-chairman-mocks-industry-claims-that-customers-dont-need-faster-internet/

======
Murk
As a mostly single person at the moment I cannot realistically use the 120Mb/s
bandwidth that's available down my fiber internet connection.

It's hard to see a family soak up that bandwidth up either. Better latency and
jitter would be beetter for my purposes, but no-one cares about that.

~~~
jgeorge
FWIW, I pay dearly for 6Mb/s where I live, rarely get above 4Mb/s out of it,
and can regularly consume that if some streaming video is running.

